# the Ultimate diet 2.0 is amazing!



## the_leprechaun (May 26, 2009)

so im halfway through my third week of the ultimate diet, and i think its nothing short of an amazing program, ive already lost 2-3kg, ive gotten vascularity on my arms for the first time in my life and the top of my abs are finally starting to show! im really looking forward to polishing off this 8 week cycle and seeing how far i get! the lowcal/carb days have gotten waaay easier, with the aid of some black coffee!


----------



## T_man (May 26, 2009)

hey glad to hear about your good progress, and glad you're so enthiusiastic about your training/diet, but just keep in mind after you start to diet initially you'll lose alot of weight in glycogen/water, but keep to it and you will definately see results. This is not just theory, it's actually physically visible


----------



## homie20asu (May 26, 2009)

what is the ultimate diet 2.0


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 26, 2009)

homie20asu said:


> what is the ultimate diet 2.0



If you're from Arizona State- I would advise all not to answer.  You're in Wildcat country


----------



## homie20asu (May 26, 2009)

It's not Arizona State.  I got standards...  lol


----------



## Marat (May 26, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> If you're from Arizona State- I would advise all not to answer.  You're in Wildcat country





Go Gators


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2009)

^^^^Here Here !


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 26, 2009)

sorry for changing subject.


----------



## Unreal (May 27, 2009)

UD2.0 is a diet by Lyle McDonald. Buy the book. It is good.

<-----Wildcat. Got my BSEE there.


----------



## the_leprechaun (May 27, 2009)

the book is hard work, but well worth it! once you get set up on your diet plan and adjust after the first week its pretty easy! im loving ahving the carb up days to look forward to! gives you a way more satisfying goal than a simple cheat meal! i honestly cant say enough about this program! im losing bodyfat, while maintaining my muscle! what more can you want!


----------



## kyoun1e (May 27, 2009)

I'm on carbup now.

On my fourth bagel on my way to 1000+ grams of carbs.

I'm on week 6 right now. I've got to say that I'm looking forward to just eating randomly at maintenance for a couple weeks.

That said, can't say enough about this program. 

KY


----------



## est doll (May 27, 2009)

what are the basics of UD2.0 ?


----------



## kyoun1e (May 27, 2009)

Goal of UD2 is fat loss while maintaining (if not gaining a little) muscle mass. This is why UD2 appealed to me because we're told "pick one, you can't do both" and "if you diet, you'll most likely lose lean muscle as well."

You spend the first 3-4 days of each week cutting your calories basically in half, cutting carbs drastically (but not to ketosis levels), and keeping fat at a minimum. This diet is aligned with "depletion workouts" that deplete glycogen using high rep sets (15-20), maintaining tension for 45-60 seconds during the set, and resting at most, 45-60 seconds between sets. All in all, these workouts on average run 1:20 minutes and can include 40+ sets. 

For those who have never done this type of depletion workout...on low carbs/cals...brutal. But you get used to it. I was doing a 5x5 previous to UD2 and almost lost my lunch on my first depletion workouts.

You also mix in cardio on these days, but only steady state, to maximize fat loss.

Once you've depleted your glycogen you shift gears to the growth phase of the week. You start with a full body "tension" workout that has you in a rep range of 6-12. After the tension workout, you then load up on carbs. Big time. To replenish your glycogen. This carbup period lasts 30 hours and it's not uncommon to see someone (like myself) eat 1100 grams of carbs over the course of 30 hours. You also load up on creatine at this time.

Once the carbup is complete, you move to a "power" workout. You know, lift heavy, low reps. After carbing up and loading up on creatine, you feel like a superhero. The power workout is then aligned with a more balanced diet of protien/carbs/fat the last two days of the week in order to promote growth.

Then it all starts over again the next week.

It's a hell of a routine. Tough. Detailed. But if you like structure and just plain follow instructions, this thing works. Period.

I'm on week 6 and I've lost 13-14 lbs and I've been told that I haven't lost any muscle.

I can't say enough about UD2. Lyle McDonald knows his shit.

KY


----------



## est doll (May 27, 2009)

Oh my god,it sounds like exactly what i need!

My goal is to keep my muscle but to lose bodyfat.
And if i had exact plan in front of me of what i should eat and how much,i would follow it religiously,because i feel so lost trying to figure it out on my own.I don't have much background or experience in any of this.

Maybe you can help me?


----------



## kyoun1e (May 27, 2009)

One thing...UD2 is recommended for those around 15% bodyfat looking to get down to single digits.

Lyle recommends other methods for getting down to 15%, then going on UD2.

That said, I was probably a couple of percentage points above 15% and it's working out fine.

I would advise buying the book.

KY


----------



## kyoun1e (May 27, 2009)

Well...eh hum...if that's you in your photo, I guess you can probably disregard my last note on bf%...

KY


----------



## est doll (May 27, 2009)

ohhhh i'm 22% body fat


----------



## homie20asu (May 27, 2009)

Any suggestions on sites or stores that may have this book cheap?  I found one Amazon.  It was $79.99.


----------



## kyoun1e (May 27, 2009)

Google UD2 and Lyle McDonald.

He sells it.

Est doll...you sure as hell don't look 22%.

KY


----------



## est doll (May 27, 2009)

thank you!

but i am 

i've been trying to get help with my nutrition on this forum,but so far i dont have a concrete plan to follow.


----------



## Unreal (May 28, 2009)

You can buy the ebook from his website.


----------



## kyoun1e (May 28, 2009)

Est doll,

You could also check out Lyle's rapid fat loss book and routine. Many do this RFL routine first, then do UD2.

KY


----------



## Built (May 28, 2009)

Est doll, the suggested bodyfat for women to start UD2.0 is 25%. You'll be fine.


----------



## est doll (May 28, 2009)

So Built,do you think i should try this?


----------



## est doll (May 28, 2009)

anywhere i can buy e-book version of UD 2.0?
i want to start asap and don't want to wait for a regular book to be shipped...


----------



## Unreal (May 28, 2009)

Lyle McDonald - Store | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## Unreal (May 28, 2009)

Plus, if you read the book it says you want to eat a normal maintence diet for 2 weeks before starting so you have plenty of time to wait for it to ship.


----------



## est doll (May 28, 2009)

just ordered both rapid fat loss and ultimate diet 2.0 books.

thanks


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 28, 2009)

Unreal said:


> UD2.0 is a diet by Lyle McDonald. Buy the book. It is good.
> 
> <-----Wildcat. Got my BSEE there.



I worked for the AZ basketball team for 5 years...also received my degree from U of A.


----------

